# Bodybuilding Motivation



## Curt James (Sep 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 10, 2011)

Sick! I dont know half those guys but it was intense! What is the WBF?


----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 10, 2011)

another great video


----------



## Tomn (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah great motivation video


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 13, 2011)

hell ya

great movie!!


----------



## S_walker (Oct 22, 2011)

Some Saturday morning motivation!







YouTube Video


----------



## seyone (Oct 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Sick! I dont know half those guys but it was intense! What is the WBF?



I think the wbf was vince mcmahon's venture into bodybuilding.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 24, 2011)

^^^^ This.

World Bodybuilding Federation.

Wish it had made it and it probably would have but McMahon was hit with a steroid investigation and things went south fast. 

More @ *World Bodybuilding Federation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## davinci191 (Oct 25, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 25, 2011)

^^^^ Two posts and both include that one video.
_
Welcome to IronMagazine, man!_


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 25, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Two posts and both include that one video.
> _
> Welcome to IronMagazine, man!_



Word, negs are a coming


----------



## Curt James (Oct 25, 2011)

^^^^ Honestly, that "training ladder" being pimped in the second video? I don't get how that increases the intensity of his workouts.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 25, 2011)

I've seen Shawn Ray a hundred times in magazines... first time hearing his voice... he's another Mike Tyson. LOLOL


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 25, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Honestly, that "training ladder" being pimped in the second video? I don't get how that increases the intensity of his workouts.



It doesn't. It's just a scam.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 25, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> It doesn't. It's just a scam.


 like the box of baby fetus's i bought thinking that if i eat them with every meal id have eternal life


----------



## davinci191 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry mate CTL-C CTL-V  mistake ! 
But on serious note..this looks serious tool...can do a pullup and then do a dip and suspended pusup without changing a thing ???


----------



## Deja Vu (Oct 28, 2011)

excellent video,thanks for sharing.


----------

